# MultiPageEditor (XMLMultiPageEditorPart) erweitern



## maximAL (3. Apr 2009)

Hallo.
Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, einen vorhandenen MultiPageEditor um neue Pages (also Tabs am unteren Rand) zu erweitern.
Genauer gesagt geht es mir um den XMLMultiPageEditorPart, welchen WST mitbringt.
Die "normale" Lösung sollte wohl sein, eine Klasse von dem vorhandenen Editor abzuleiten (da leider keine passenden Extension Points angeboten werden). 
Das Problem ist hierbei allerdings, das die Klasse quasi interner Bestandteil eines Frameworks ist und man sich nicht darauf verlassen kann, dass das Interface beim nächstens Update nicht wieder geändert wird etc.
Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, einen neuen MultiPageEditor zu erstellen und einen bestehenden (bzw. seine Pages) einzubinden? Oder könnte man z.B. einen vertikal zweigeteilten Editor erstellen, der auf der einen Seite den vorhandenen, auf der anderen Seite den neuen Editor anbietet?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2009)

Ein zweigeteilter Editor könnte funktionieren, aber die Pages wirst du nicht heraustrennen können (ohne auf die Klassen zurück zu greifen).
Aber wenn du den Editor embeddest, brauchst du doch immer noch die Klasse und wenn sie in einem internal Package liegt ändert sich an deinem Problem noch nichts.
Insofern kannst du dann auch gleich extenden...
Du könntest natürlich auch direkt WST modifizieren und vertreiben, die Lizenz erlaubt das.


----------

